# homemade e caller



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey-

Was wondering if any of you guys have made an ecaller, and powered it with like a vexilar battery (12 voly 9aH). Was wondering how long you have got out of a battery this size? Current set up we have is using a deep cycle battery, but thing is just to heavy wehn we have to travel out to the field light!

thanks!


----------



## mjschuette (Feb 24, 2005)

i just took a 12 volt boom box, hooked up a security battery and played it all day. went three to four hours in to the next day, then I hooked up a jumper pack to the set up to finish the day. works great. went and got 4 horns from radio shack. the thing cranks, sound great.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Being miserably muddy last year and we had to carry everything in each time we hunted I went with an Ipod, the small Radio Shack amp(it takes a 9 volt battery),and speakers. It only takes a couple of cords to hook everything up and except for the speakers,everything will fit in your pocket. You have to adjust the volumne on the amp so it doesn't distort your sounds but it's plenty loud and the 9 volt will last a little over 1 full day of hunting if you leave it on for the entire day; it would last alot longer if you turned it off each time after using it but I'm too lazy for that.  Great setup for walk in conditions.

Alex


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

A vex battery will last long if you run an MP3. If you run a CD player it won't have enough juice to run more than 1/2 day.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

yep i would plan on using an i pod!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

my build...will run for at least 2 all day hunts when i have the 2 vex batteries paralleled.
http://fowlu.com/index.php/forum?func=v ... d=11#23822

a buddy's build...uses a lawn tractor battery and a very well put together unit.
http://fowlu.com/index.php/forum?func=v ... d=11#23822


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

professor! like the looks of your ecaller! same tyoe set up im going to go with! but both your links seem to be the same so i cant see your buddies?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Here is a great thread on the the Home Made E-Caller subject - viewtopic.php?f=11&t=20626&p=699027#p699027 This thread has been going strong since the beginning of 2006 with 256 posts of great information!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

shootnmiss09 said:


> professor! like the looks of your ecaller! same tyoe set up im going to go with! but both your links seem to be the same so i cant see your buddies?


sorry bout that! here is the correct link.

http://fowlu.com/index.php/forum?func=v ... d=10#11346


----------

